# The best advice I have ever had



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thou shalt not steal if there is a direct victim
Thou shalt not worship pop idols
Thou shalt not read NME
Thou shalt not question Steven Fry
Thou shalt not judge a book by its cover, thou shalt not judge Lethal Weapon by Danny Glover
Thou shalt not by Nestle products
Thou shalt not use poetry art or music to get into girls pants
Thou shalt not watch Hollyoakes

The Beatles were just a band, Led Zeplin Just a band, the Beach Boys just a band, the Sex Pistols just a band, the Clash just a band, Crass just a band, The Cure just a band, The Smiths just a band, Nirvana just a band, the Pixies just a band, Oasis just a band, Radiohead just a band, the next big thing just a band

Thou shalt not pimp my ride
Thou shalt not scream if you want to go faster
Thou shalt not make some noise for Detroit
Thou shalt not shake it like a polaroid picture
Thou shalt not wish your girlfriend was a freak like me
Thou shalt not express shock by saying "isit"
Thou shalt think for yourselves

Thou shalt not make repetitive generic music 
Thou shalt not make repetitive generic music 
Thou shalt not make repetitive generic music 
Thou shalt not make repetitive generic music 
Thou shalt not make repetitive generic music 
Thou shalt not make repetitive generic music






:lol:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Lol, nice one


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Seems you miss one:



> Thou shalt not eat yellow snow


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I owe my success to having listened respectfully to the very best advice, and then going away and doing the exact opposite.

Greg


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

But you must always lesten to Stephen Fry.

He is God. And a little insane to boot.

Top-notch.

zbohem x


----------

